# A Lot of Issues (Updated 2019)



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Well… I hope Oneida helps you get this machine up and running. However I am not sure what to say about all of this other than no matter what machine you buy, there will be required setup. I didn't have any issue setting up my V-3000 from oneida, which shares much of the same design (and likely the same parts). If the machine showed up with no manual, why not just call them? It sounds like much of your frustration could have been easily resolved that that step. I didnt use a torque wrench, just snugged it up until the gasket material was evenly compressed to seal real well. I have had no trouble from my plastic housing or impeller… I dont see how a metal one would make a difference other than probably making it louder. I also don't see the problem with the threaded clips. Automotive industry has been using them successfully for decades.

I would try my best to not let this frustration spoil the tool for you. My V-3000 has been incredible, even though it took a while to setup (I thought the stand was going to be real flimsy too, until i got everything tightened down, now it is solid as a rock). I think i am coming up on a year of ownership, and I doubt i have a full cup of fine dust in my clean-out TOTAL. I have not yet had to clean the filters, it separates so well.

Good luck!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have had my 5 hp Gorilla for about two years and have had zero problems. I posted here on LJ in a blog about putting it together. I had few problems and printed instructions from the website. The instructions could be better but we're good enough and no real mysteries. I called once for some clarification.

I posted a review here on LJ with a number of Pros and Cons. But, based on two years of use, I am very happy with it. The separation of dust is very good and I have had very little in the filter. Based upon two years of actual use, I have no regrets that I purchased it.

Sorry you had problems and hope things work out.


----------



## WoodyS4S (Aug 11, 2018)

Regarding why I didn't call about getting a manual is because I found one online. After the discrepancies between what the manual said and the Wood Whisper's video I did email them to ask if I needed a different manual and they never responded to that question and was not sent one. However the manual I found online is for a 5HP Dust Gorilla Pro w/ Smart Boost. The reason I didn't tighten by hand is because in most cases gaskets need a specific range of compression to not leak and not prematurely fail. If the company provides torque specs in the manual I think its there for a reason. If Oneida switched to a plastic housing due to noise I think thats great if they can provide the measurements for difference in noise reduction. However I would almost always take metal over plastic because IMO its more durable. I was expecting to get metal after watching the video Oneida linked on their website. Of course there are benefits to plastic as it won't rust and its lighter and maybe not as loud of a fan.

Regarding how well the Oneida separates, I'm, not saying it does a poor job. I've read that the Felder line can filter several microns smaller. Its the smallest particles that cause the most lung damage. The stand IMO is kind of flimsy even tightened up. Its a matter of preference, I was expecting a little higher quality and engineering for what I paid. The stand however should work just fine. If it was only one issue I wouldn't have even made a review or if the machine was great I would have also made a review. It's just been too many problems and hopefully someone else that will buy one of these can avoid having the same problems. I didn't get a call from Oneida today and the issue of the plastic motor housing being deformed by 15 ft lbs of torque is still not resolved.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, why the concern about the differences between the Wood Whisperer video and the Oneida manual. Is he working for Oneida and does Oneida have any control over the Wood Whisperer and his videos. If it were me, I would follow the instructions from Oneida.


----------



## WoodyS4S (Aug 11, 2018)

> Just out of curiosity, why the concern about the differences between the Wood Whisperer video and the Oneida manual. Is he working for Oneida and does Oneida have any control over the Wood Whisperer and his videos. If it were me, I would follow the instructions from Oneida.
> 
> - Redoak49


Oneida links his video on their website.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

"Regarding how well the Oneida separates, I'm, not saying it does a poor job. I've read that the Felder line can filter several microns smaller. Its the smallest particles that cause the most lung damage."

You are conflating separation and final filtration. The Oneida cyclone is going to have a fairly high level of separation for a cyclone of its size, the neutral vane and tall profile ensure this to be the case. You will get higher separation with some of the larger commercial cyclones like a Torit but the separation is very high for both the Oneida and Clearvue cyclones. Even running on just a widebelt with nothing but fine sanding dust only a very small amount of dust will get past the cyclone.

The final filtration is the health-related issue, not separation. Oneida uses MERV 16 filters which gives you 99.97% capture @ .3 microns. So the Felder RL series can't possibly filter "several microns smaller". If you test the post filter air from a Oneida, Clearvue or any properly operating dust collector with HEPA filtration that air will almost certainly be cleaner than the air outside your shop and likely your home as well unless you have significant turnover HEPA filtration in your home.

Quite frankly filtering the air is quite easy, the benefit of a cyclone is the ability to slow the filters clogging and keep the air volume up.

While you may be having issues with assembly and customer service you need not worry about the filtration efficacy of the Oneida the amount of dust it lets through the filters will be magnitudes lower than what you will have in capture losses at the machines.

Stick to the issues you are having and avoid the conjecture unless you have actual data to support it, the non-related (to your issues) conjecture just reduces the credibility of a first post negative review.


----------



## WoodyS4S (Aug 11, 2018)

> "Regarding how well the Oneida separates, I'm, not saying it does a poor job. I've read that the Felder line can filter several microns smaller. Its the smallest particles that cause the most lung damage."
> 
> You are conflating separation and final filtration. The Oneida cyclone is going to have a fairly high level of separation for a cyclone of its size, the neutral vane and tall profile ensure this to be the case. You will get higher separation with some of the larger commercial cyclones like a Torit but the separation is very high for both the Oneida and Clearvue cyclones. Even running on just a widebelt with nothing but fine sanding dust only a very small amount of dust will get past the cyclone.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone would be confused about interchanging separating and filtration. The end result is filtration. If one machine can filter smaller particles, that will be better for your health. Small particles causing lung damage is well known and there is plenty of data. If someone is spending $4k on a machine and another one can filter out smaller particles for close to the same price that is info they should know. What term is used if technically correct or not is not the point. As far as being credible all of this has been documented with plenty of pictures and other witnesses as to what happened.

Anyone can attempt to torque the various bolts at the torque I posted and I bet they will have the same result. The manuals not being online with missing links is also something I'm sure can be verified. I still have the PDF of the manual I downloaded and it clearly shows the exit outlet of the fan housing should have the gasket placed on the inside of the mounting holes. If you watch the Wood Whisper's video he places them on the outside. I don't really see what would not be credible, all of what I'm reporting can be verified. Posting this review is a service for anyone interested in purchasing a DC. This is also an opportunity for Oneida to make some improvements. If you are saying the Felder can't filter several microns smaller then the info I read was wrong. I would be happy to know the Oneida filters just as well or better. However that is what I have read has been reported.

Doing a quick search I found the following post pasted below from sawmill creek forum post #7 from thread "Here we go again, cyclone dust collectors, and a new entry too". This does not state the Felder filters smaller particles and I have updated the original post to remove that info. I am still looking for the original source I saw however until I do or if the statement that the Felder can filter smaller particles is simply not true I would like that info to be known as well:

"Eric, I've owned an Oneida cyclone for 17 years, it's a good unit however all cyclones have a separation problem with very fine dust, and the filter is a pain to clean.

It's really a pain when you don't empty the bin on time and the filter gets plugged solid.

Honestly, if I were to do it again I would buy a Felder RL collector.

They filter to 0.1mg/m3 which exceeds the present EU standard of 3mg/m3. The dust bin is easier to empty and the filters are easier to clean.

Regards, Rod."


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Could you provide the price for a comparable Felder RL machine. The Felder site does not give a price unless you register. Is the Oneida and Felder close in price?

In my opinion, once you get down to filtering at HEPA levels,the most important thing is the dust pick up. Are you capturing dust at the source at a similar level.


----------



## WoodyS4S (Aug 11, 2018)

> Could you provide the price for a comparable Felder RL machine. The Felder site does not give a price unless you register. Is the Oneida and Felder close in price?
> 
> In my opinion, once you get down to filtering at HEPA levels,the most important thing is the dust pick up. Are you capturing dust at the source at a similar level.
> 
> - Redoak49


I looked at the RL 160 which is rated at 3200 m3/hr, 4HP, 2200 Pa, and over 100 gallons collection buckets with under 1mg/m3 filtration for $6000 listed. However, that price may not be accurate. Both times we have called Felder the price for what we looked at was several thousand less. Also depending on which website you look for Felder the prices have varied by a few thousand. Best bet would be to call them directly. Now I think the 160 is not as comparable to the Dust Gorilla Pro, a lower model like the 125 is probably closer and would also be less expensive. If we sell the Oneida we would probably go with the 160 though. I would rather have more machine and not need to upgrade later.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> "Regarding how well the Oneida separates, I'm, not saying it does a poor job. I've read that the Felder line can filter several microns smaller. Its the smallest particles that cause the most lung damage."
> 
> You are conflating separation and final filtration. The Oneida cyclone is going to have a fairly high level of separation for a cyclone of its size, the neutral vane and tall profile ensure this to be the case. You will get higher separation with some of the larger commercial cyclones like a Torit but the separation is very high for both the Oneida and Clearvue cyclones. Even running on just a widebelt with nothing but fine sanding dust only a very small amount of dust will get past the cyclone.
> 
> ...


Again have at it with your experiences with both the assembly and CS as well as any performance you observe or measure.

My issue is the pure conjecture.

Again, you said "I've read that the Felder line can filter several microns smaller." since both machines filter well over 99% at the SUB-micron level how could either one filter several microns smaller than particas that are already smaller than 1 micron?

As for the 17 year old Oneida cyclone, do you know how many times it has been upgraded to improve separation in those years, do you even know which Oneida cyclone it was? Indeed cyclones have the hardest time separating the lightest particle, it is simple physics, the worst possible case scenario for a small wood shop is a widebelt sander which I alluded to.

Now you admit you don't know which RL is the natural competition for the DGP so I assume you haven't looked at the fan curves and you admit to not even knowing the current pricing of the RLs.

My point is stick to the facts, that is what makes for a proper review. If you obtain actual comparable separation, filtration, price and/or fan curve data then, by all means, share it and make any judgment you like.


----------



## WoodyS4S (Aug 11, 2018)

> "Regarding how well the Oneida separates, I'm, not saying it does a poor job. I've read that the Felder line can filter several microns smaller. Its the smallest particles that cause the most lung damage."
> 
> You are conflating separation and final filtration. The Oneida cyclone is going to have a fairly high level of separation for a cyclone of its size, the neutral vane and tall profile ensure this to be the case. You will get higher separation with some of the larger commercial cyclones like a Torit but the separation is very high for both the Oneida and Clearvue cyclones. Even running on just a widebelt with nothing but fine sanding dust only a very small amount of dust will get past the cyclone.
> 
> ...


I should have written that I read the Felder can filter several tenths of a micron smaller. Thank you for pointing that out. I was thinking the Oneida filters 3 microns when it is 0.3. That has also been deleted from the original post after you pointed it out.

As for how many times the 17 year old cyclone was upgraded, I have no idea. I did not make that post you should ask the person that did. It seems like this review really got to you, do you work for are are associated with Oneida?

The take away from this review should be that I was not happy with the service I received, there are some issues with the machine or instructions on how to assemble it, and I expected better quality for what I paid. If you want to pay $4k and think what I experienced is ok, then go for it. Is it ok to have a video on your website with contradicting assembly instructions than what's in your manual?

You're going off on a tangent trying to dispute specs of an entirely different machine even after I deleted the questionable filtration comparison. This has nothing to do with Felder it has to do with issues of the Oneida machine I paid a good deal of money for.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have read the review and comments several times and a couple of thoughts.

I do not care very much for reviews when the poster only comes on to be negative about a product.

When I put my Oneida collector together, I found that the instructions were weak but usable. When I assemble something, I always tighten the bolts and feel how it is going as to not over tighten. This is especially true with plastic components or the metal clips. I watch and make certain the plastic is not deforming. For something like this, I would not blindly follow the instructions on torque. If I am putting an engine head on or something like that, I will torque to spec.

The negative review is negative because someone had problems with assembly. When I had questions, I called and got immediate response. They were very good on the phone.

The Felder may be better but at 50% more it better be.

I hope we will get a fair review once it is assembled.


----------



## WoodyS4S (Aug 11, 2018)

> I have read the review and comments several times and a couple of thoughts.
> 
> I do not care very much for reviews when the poster only comes on to be negative about a product.
> 
> ...


The review was not all negative. The positives were the quick response and replacement parts sent or did you miss that? I wish there was more positive things I could say. I like the color!

Also if your recommendation is to not follow their listed torque settings then you are implying they are wrong. I do not tighten gaskets by hand as they usually need a certain amount of compression to function optimally.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

My recommendation is to be careful with plastic parts and not blindly torque it down. It is obvious that you torqued it too hard if you broke bolts and damaged the plastic. Remember, I have put together a very similar one with the same gaskets and plastic parts. I did not break any bolts or damage parts and have no leaks.

It is very different with a foam gasket and plastic parts versus metal parts and thin gasket.

As I said in my review, the instructions were adequate but could have been much better. In addition, the technical help on the phone could be better. But, I got it together with no issues.

After two years of using mine, it performs very well with a lot of suction. I hope you get it assembled and see how it performs.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> My recommendation is to be careful with plastic parts and not blindly torque it down. It is obvious that you torqued it too hard if you broke bolts and damaged the plastic. Remember, I have put together a very similar one with the same gaskets and plastic parts. I did not break any bolts or damage parts and have no leaks.
> 
> It is very different with a foam gasket and plastic parts versus metal parts and thin gasket.
> 
> ...


To be fair, the OP did say he read the wrong torque setting, that's why he got the item replaced. He torqued it to the correct setting and it still had issues, so nothing with the torque was done blindly by him.

On another note, I've read pretty much all the responses and have no issues with his review. The instructions, video links, organization of the manuals are all weak and conflicting. This is not a Chinese interpretation course; this was written by a US company making products in the US, so there is an expectation that it should be clear, thorough, and well thought out, especially at $4,000. There's no excuse for not having clean and clear instructions. I also find it difficult to navigate Oneida's site and also looking for manuals. They are there, but man, you have to hunt them down. This is IMO and based on what I've observed thus far.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> On another note, I ve read pretty much all the responses and have no issues with his review.
> 
> - Rayne


For the record, I have zero issues with his review as it stands now. Once he removed all the factually incorrect and pure conjecture it is actually quite useful. It was clear the OP doesn't know a lot about dust collection but that doesn't prevent him from having a legitimate opinion about the assembly, documentation and post-sale support of his unit.

Also to answer the OP's question I have no affiliation with Oneida, in fact, I have never owned one of their products my personal DC is a Chicago Fan/Torit which isn't even a direct competitor to any of the DCs mentioned by the OP.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I have read the review and comments several times and a couple of thoughts.
> 
> I do not care very much for reviews when the poster only comes on to be negative about a product.
> 
> ...


*
+1
*


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a bummer about the assembly instructions or lack thereof. For my part, I simply followed the instructions that were provided when I filmed my video. It wasn't long after my video released that they came out with the Smart Boost system and I'm assuming that's when all the other changes came too. Thanks for the heads up though. I'll put a note in my descriptions to make sure people are following the current instructions.


----------



## bglenden (Apr 18, 2011)

I had the same problem when assembling the Dust Gorilla Pro with Smart Boost, i.e. trying to torque to the indicated values caused the plastic parts to deform. I stopped before I broke anything, and thereafter just tightened to the usual vague "hand tight" level. In general I thought:

1. The fit and finish was pretty good
2. The instructions were confusing but adequate after some head scratching
3. I also thought the stand a bit flimsy - it seemed in the vicinity of buckling when lifting the assembled unit upright from laying on the floor (which is a recommended procedure)

I'm currently just running with a hose (need to save $$ for ducting) so I don't know how ultimately good it will be, but it is certainly already way better than the HF unit it replaced (as it should be for the price).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I had the same problem when assembling the Dust Gorilla Pro with Smart Boost, i.e. trying to torque to the indicated values caused the plastic parts to deform. I stopped before I broke anything, and thereafter just tightened to the usual vague "hand tight" level. In general I thought:
> 
> 1. The fit and finish was pretty good
> 2. The instructions were confusing but adequate after some head scratching
> ...


+1 good info….


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

> I had the same problem when assembling the Dust Gorilla Pro with Smart Boost, i.e. trying to torque to the indicated values caused the plastic parts to deform. I stopped before I broke anything, and thereafter just tightened to the usual vague "hand tight" level. In general I thought:
> 
> 1. The fit and finish was pretty good
> 2. The instructions were confusing but adequate after some head scratching
> ...


Yes, good common sense in assembly…..I did the same with mine during assembly.

I wonder if we will hear back from the OP about how it runs. I really like my 5 HP Gorilla but have wondered how much better the Smart version is. When I bought mine, it was a lot more for the Smart version.


----------



## WoodyS4S (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a few updates. After getting the replacement parts I began finishing up the install. I ran into a few more issues. The gasket that came with the dust collector for the filter was too short. It wouldn't make a complete circle around that part. Oneida sent me a replacement at no cost. After this the reducer from 7" to 5" wouldn't fit inside the inlet. Oneida recommended to crimp the ends and had to order a crimper, after that it fit fine.

The next issue was the bin alarm sensor. It is very finicky, after I get it set to the tolerance I want, it will go off when the collector is turned on… I don't understand how that would make it go off with an empty bin. I just haven't had time to mess with it further. However at this point the collector works very well besides the bin alarm. No issues with the remote start/stop, it has alot of power, I was impressed at the amount of suction it has. I also have noticed they have updated the manual which was probably the biggest issue.

I've changed the rating to 4/5 because I am happy with the unit at this point. All of the problems I've had aren't really big problems and can be easily fixed. I think the bin alarm will just take some more tinkering. I have the silencer installed and it is much quieter that I expected. With some of these minor fixes I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this unit.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

So, how is the suction with the Smart Boost

For what it is worth, dust bin alarms can be finicky. I built my own and it works well. There are a couple of good threads about them over on Sawmillcreek.


----------



## WoodyS4S (Aug 11, 2018)

> So, how is the suction with the Smart Boost
> 
> For what it is worth, dust bin alarms can be finicky. I built my own and it works well. There are a couple of good threads about them over on Sawmillcreek.
> 
> - Redoak49


I haven't had enough time to use it to give an opinion yet. I'll report back after I do….


----------



## memilanuk (Apr 15, 2008)

> So, how is the suction with the Smart Boost
> 
> - Redoak49
> 
> ...


How about now?


----------

